# GE Profile PSS26SGPASS - refridgerator does not stay cool



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.repairclinic.com/RepairH...-/GE-Refrigerator-not-cold-enough-PSS26SGPASS


----------



## nollbrospaint (May 30, 2013)

circuit board is no good!!!!


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

nollbrospaint said:


> circuit board is no good!!!!


 I would check the simple things first. If this is a top freezer unit the evaporator coil is usually up there behind the back panel. There is also a fan in there that blows the air across the evap coil. Make sure that fan is running. They sometimes get frozen up with ice. This fan also moves air into the reefer compartment. Make sure the "door" that controls the air flow is not clogged up with ice. If the freezer is holding cold then I suspect the compressor is working OK


----------



## tampaite (Feb 17, 2013)

tampaite said:


> Reading the owner's manual - it said you need to give *24 hours to stabilize* once temperature is reset. It's impossible not having to open your fridge even so often to get things without going 24 hours.


*Update:*

I literally had to leave the fridge ON without opening doors for 24 hours for it to cool down to 37 degrees. I did turn on the "turbo cool" option which may have helped as well.


----------



## nollbrospaint (May 30, 2013)

If the refrigerator is not cold enough the main control board might be defective. This is not common. Check the defrost system, cooling fans, and cooling controls first.


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

tampaite said:


> *Update:*
> 
> I literally had to leave the fridge ON without opening doors for 24 hours for it to cool down to 37 degrees. I did turn on the "turbo cool" option which may have helped as well.


What they mean by that is if you change the temp, don't expect it to change right away inside the unit. There is a lot of thermal mass inside there and it takes a while for it to either cool down more or warm up more. If the freezer is freezing fine and the fridge is not cool enough, there has to be something keeping the cold from getting to the fridge part. There is a 'duct" that moves cool air from the freezer portion to the fridge part. This is done with a fan (in most cases) that is located in the freezer behind a panel on the back wall. Make sure that fan is blowing and there is no obstruction to the fridge section.


----------

